# Kois oder Goldfische was soll ich tun



## franz moll (2. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
Ich kann mich nicht ENDSCHEIDEN was ich im meine kleinen Teich 10000 Liter an Fische einsetzten soll.
Wie Ihr schon gelesen habt hatte ich immer Probleme mit meinen Kois.
Nun habe ich noch 3 Kois von 15 cm. Im Winter habe ich meine Filteranlage umgebaut und habe jetzt ein Spaltsieb 250 my, 2 Kammern mir Helex, einmal bewegt und 1 mal ruhend. In der letzten Kammer habe ich Japanmatten.
Eine UV Lampe ist auch installiert.
Das ganze wir mit einer Oase pumpe 12000 liter gepumt.

Sicher habe ich beim bau einige Fehler gemacht, aber ich kann es nun nicht ändern.
Nun stellt sich meine Frage : Kois oder Goldfische. 
Natürlich sich Kois die schönsten Fische die es gibt.
ABER WAS NUN Goldfische sind robuster als Kois.
WAS mein IHR.

Danke


----------



## Springmaus (2. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

man sagt doch "10000 Liter Wasser für den ersten Koi" 

Ich muss sagen Shubis sind super schöne Fische und brauchen sich vor Kois nicht verstecken !!!

Werden nicht soo groß aber gibt es auch in tollen Farben!


----------



## Springmaus (2. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

schau Dir mal den Link an !!

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/koi-nö-shubunkin-co.39705/


----------



## Patrick K (2. Apr. 2014)

Ich würde sagen weder noch  das was hier in frage kommen könnte wären Spatensen oder event. Schippenskis und min.noch 10 TL Scheppen

Für Koi zu  klein du hast nur ärger bei der Wassermenge es ist verdammt schwer bei dem Volumen, die Wasserstabilität aufrecht zu erhalten , bei Goldies und Schubies brauchst du einen guten Räuber um die in schacht zu halten füttern fällt auch flach und das ist verdammt schwer

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Moonlight (3. Apr. 2014)

Also ich würde das Alles nicht ganz so schwarz sehen. Ich hatte einige Jahre auch nur 14700 l und 19 Koi (weswegen ich vergrößert habe). Mit der entsprechenden Filterung geht einiges. Ich gab die Teichgröße und Tiefe jetzt nicht im Kopf, aber ich denke für max 5Koi (die nicht soooo gross sind)  sollte das okay sein. Goldfische würde ich nicht nehmen. Die vermehren sich unkontrolliert wenn da kein Räuber drin ist. Und selbst dann vermehren die sich schneller als Dir lieb ist. Solltest Du Dich gegen Koi entscheiden, dann nimm Sarasa. Die sehen so ähnlich aus wie Koi und können auch um die 30 cm werden.


----------



## Tinky (24. Apr. 2014)

Meine persönliche Meinung:
KEINE Koi!
Die werden viel zu groß, stinken und machen nur Dreck und Ärger (Wasserpflanzen)
Meine gesamte Verwandschaft hatte bzw. hat jahrzehntelang Gartenteiche...komplett ohne Technik...dafür mit sehr wenig Fischbesatz.
Ein paar Goldfische, ein paar Gründlinge, einen __ Barsch und gut ist. Ich ärgere mich heute, dass ich mir 5 Kois in den Teich geholt habe!
Wenn man den ganzen Aufwand sieht mit fetten Filteranlagen, UV, Spaltsieb usw.....
nee nee also ich würde in Zukunft die "Masse Fisch" kleinhalten.
Aber gut ist meine Meinung

Grüße Bastian


----------



## Patrick K (24. Apr. 2014)

> Die werden viel zu groß, stinken und machen nur Dreck und Ärger



Hey Locke mach mal halblang soll das heisen meine Koi stinken ,ich glaub ich komm doch aufs TT dann stellen wir das mal klar, hier kennste Asterix und der Fischverkäufer 

Gruss KObs


----------



## Tinky (24. Apr. 2014)

Patrick

Mal ehrlich - wenn da einige halbmeterlange Kois im Teich schwimmen...und z.B. an der Oberfläche am Fressen sind..."riechen" Deine Kois dann nicht?


----------



## Patrick K (24. Apr. 2014)

nee und ich hab ein paar übern halben meter , die riechen erst wenn sie mit dem Bauch nach oben schwimmen
Gruss Obs


----------



## Tinky (24. Apr. 2014)

Echt?
Na gut glaube ich Dir mal - ich kenne jedenfalls einige Teich mit Kois, von denen ein sehr "fischiger" Geruch ausgeht wenn man im Wind steht


----------



## muh.gp (24. Apr. 2014)

Na ja, da kann ich auch am Bodensee stehen und wenn der Wind richtig steht, riecht es etwas nach Fisch... An den Geruch eines nassen oder feuchten Hundes möchte ich jetzt gar nicht denken... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Patrick K (24. Apr. 2014)

Da würde schon meine Frau mir auf den Hals schlagen , wenn das so wäre , schau mal in meine Signatur wo mein Teich liegt , da würde ja die ganze Bude riechen wie auf dem Fischmarkt
@ Holger zum Glück hab ich Koi und keine Hunde im Teich

Gruss Patrick


----------



## muh.gp (24. Apr. 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> @ Holger zum Glück hab ich Koi und keine Hunde im Teich



Dito!


----------



## lotharw (24. Apr. 2014)

37 Koi in 21 000 Liter Wasser ohne Tierarzt und ohne "gestank" zu halten geht,aber dann kommt ein ganz dickes    A B E R.

A B E R nur wen man alles getan hat daß keinerlei Streß sich einstellt,sei es durch die Wasserwerte,den Fütterungsstreß,Stress 
durch laute Geräusche(Bodenerschütterungen sind auch laute Geräusche),durch zu viel Leute,besonders Fremde,im und um den Teich.

Der Filter sollte leise (keine Pumpengeräusche),hochwirksam und weitgehend Wartungsfrei sein.Aber sind das die Käuflichen Anlagen,ich denke NEIN.
Also ist der Umbau angesagt.
Das können die wenigsten.

Beim Füttern schlagen sich die Koi um das Futter,das muß man abstellen z.b. dadurch daß JEDERZEIT Futter in ausreichender Qualität und Menge 
zu Verfügung steht.
Dann wird der Kanibalismus sich auch minimieren.

Laute Geräusche durch Gartengeräte (Rasenmäher o.ä.)sollte tunlichst vermieden werden.
Herumtollende Kinder,Gäste und die eigene Famili am Teich sollte man abstellen oder auf ein Mindestmaß beschränken. 

Schienen ,vielbefahrene Straßen sollte man sperren  ;-) 

Das geht,ABER der Aufwand ist groß und Teuer.
Alles geht,aber ist es sinnvoll ?

Weniger kann manchmal Mehr sein.

Mfg
Lothar


----------



## Michael H (24. Apr. 2014)

Hallo

Heißt also Loch im Garten Buddeln , Folie rein , Wasser obendrauf , Fische rein , Filter an und nie wieder in den Garten gehn , Geschweige den was Arbeiten im Garten ...

OK werd dann morgen mein Loch zuschippen und Unkraut anpflanzen . Dann kann ich wenigsten in den Garten und auch mal Grillen ab und zu wenn das so ist .....


----------



## Patrick K (24. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Lothar 
wie kommst du gerade auf 37 Koi ?
und 21 TL ?
Gruss Patrick


----------



## muh.gp (24. Apr. 2014)

Meine Gedanken, Patrick! Stehe auch auf dem Schlauch... Antwort, bitte!


----------



## lotta (24. Apr. 2014)

na,
dann schaut doch mal  im Profil von Lothar...
sein erster Beitrag von 2006.
: Hallo,

mein Teich ist ca. 500 Meter vom Weißwurstäquator entfernt,aber noch nicht in Bayern 

Volumen : 21000 Liter
Länge : 12,3 Meter
Breite : ca. 4 Meter
Tiefe : 1,5 Meter
Filter :Vortex,Patronenfilter,UVC,Pflanzenfilter
Bewohner : 37 Koi,ca. 200 Goldelrizen
Teichwächter : Nachbars Katze


----------



## Patrick K (24. Apr. 2014)

Toll wenn er das schafft ,für mich wäre das  nichts


----------



## lotta (24. Apr. 2014)

Ich vermute, 
er hat es eben nicht geschafft


----------



## Abgeher (24. Apr. 2014)

Hi Lothar,

wenn man das aber so löst wie du es vorschlägst braucht man keinen Teich! Kein Rasenmähen, keine Kinder und Familie am Teich. Für was habe ich den einen Teich? Ich geb doch nicht 10.000 Euro aus und keiner soll zum Teich gehen?


----------



## Michael H (24. Apr. 2014)

12,3m x 4 m x 1,5 m sind aber um einiges mehr wie 21 000 Liter nach meiner Rechnung ...


----------



## lotta (24. Apr. 2014)

Kommt eben drauf an Michael, wie groß der tiefste Bereich ist


----------



## lotharw (24. Apr. 2014)

Patrick,

Volkszählung nennt man das,glaube ich.

lotta,

du irrst dich.

Abgeher,

genau,und 10000 Euronen hat der Teich nicht gekostet,sogar die Patronen habe ich selbst gebohrt,mit einem selbstgebauten Patronenbohrgerät.
Und in der Garage stand die Schaumstoffsäge,natürlich auch selbstgebaut.


Mfg
Lothar


----------



## Patrick K (24. Apr. 2014)

Ach so ja Klar verstehe


die Letzte ist doch schon ewig her............

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (24. Apr. 2014)

heizt du weiterhin mit Strom oder hast du schon auf Gas umgesstellt mit 37 Koi ist das doch günstiger?
Gruss Obs


----------



## lotta (24. Apr. 2014)

Na dann freut es mich für dich Lothar,
wenn du noch immer erfolgreich bist
Weiterhin viel Glück


----------

